# finished vacuum engine



## chizz (Feb 11, 2011)

hi all

here is my vacuum engine running a bit better than it was before increased the wick size, this is my first vacuum engine and am pleased with how it turned out.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vxv4tOGVCZE[/ame]


Chizz


----------



## cl350rr (Feb 11, 2011)

good lookin engine and a great runner too. is it your design? from plans?

I would be interested in the construction details.

Randel


----------



## Maryak (Feb 11, 2011)

Nice One Chizz :bow:


----------



## cfellows (Feb 11, 2011)

Good Job, Chizz. A running flame sucker, but anyone's definition, is a successful engine build!

Chuck


----------



## chizz (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks all

hi randel the engine is not my design it comes from a magasine called popular mechanics dec 1938 all i have done is modify some of the parts to my liking.

if you follow this link and sroll down the page you will see it, its desribed as an candle engine.

http://www.john-tom.com/html/SteamPlans.html

if you have any other questions about this engine or my redesigns just let me know.

Chizz


----------



## Gedeon Spilett (Feb 12, 2011)

congratulations Chizz!
you have made a fine runner from a difficult but so appealing model.
will you try now with a candle?
Zephyrin


----------



## chizz (Feb 12, 2011)

hi Zephyrin

will try but as you know i dont hold much hope as it just seems to blow out with the exhaust, nice to hear from you, i did my presentation of this engine at college and it went well and she worked for me as a display piece got 10/10 so happy with that.

Chizz


----------



## compspecial (Feb 12, 2011)

WOW! Chizz, its like a hungry goldfish, but beautifully made.
                            Stew.


----------



## MikeA (Feb 12, 2011)

Hello Chizz,

Very nicely done! I recently completed my first atmospheric and find it hypnotizing to watch; yours runs very well.

Best,
Mike


----------



## Omnimill (Feb 12, 2011)

Nice work Chizz, I like the sound it makes!

Vic.


----------



## cl350rr (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks Chizz,

Randel


----------



## Gedeon Spilett (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi Chizz
I understand you are happy with your 10/10!
yet maybe a little wobble in a flywheel...  
I'm pretty jealous in fact.
you finally removed the cooling fins that are visible on another thread, 
is what that did a decisive effect on the running?

Zephyrin


----------



## chizz (Feb 12, 2011)

hi Zephyrin

yeah i think it was not getting hot enough so it kept stalling because the difference was too much i suppose. yeah the flywheel wobbles a little because of the error it picks up through the crank i feel if maybe it was guided through bearings it would not be as visable.

Chizz


----------



## Fingers (Feb 13, 2011)

Lovely sound off this engine Nice work 
Jamie


----------

